# Monthly salary for a Marketing Director



## Leandrov (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi everybody
Can someone tell me the average monthly salary for a Marketing Director in a middle size company (multinational).
Thanks in advance.
Leandro


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

hard question to answer, a lot depends on location and company involved pt company or overseas company with division here.

Anywhere from 5000 euros to 10,000 euros would be my guess, check with some employment agencies here for a better idea of what to expect.


----------



## Leandrov (Sep 9, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thank you omostra06. I'll start putting 7.5k in my Excell
On the other hand, do you know any pt employment agency to check this issue out?


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

I would venture 2000 after taxes


----------

